# Amiens 1918



## Old Sweat (7 Aug 2018)

Tomorrow, August 8th, is the 100th anniversary of the Battle of Amiens, termed by Field Marshal von Ludendorff as the Black Day of the German Army. The attacking force, primarily the Canadian and Australian Corps, supported by tanks en masse smashed a huge hole in the German lines and advanced a distance unprecedented in the war, shattering the German defenders in the process. An immediate indirect result of the battle was that the Germans realized they had lost the war, and almost simultaneously Haig and Focjh realized they could defeat the Germans in 1918.

Up to that time Allied planning was based on a major offensive in 1919 after the American buildup was completed with victory that year or perhaps in 1920. And the Canadian Expeditionary Force played a major part at Amiens and in the subsequent British offensive in France and Flanders in what we called "Canada's 100 days" culminating with the armistice coming into effect on 11 November.

It will be interesting to see how we commemorate the battle.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (7 Aug 2018)

You are joking, right?

I sadly predict that Canada's greatest feat of warfare will go completely and officially uncommemorated.


----------



## dangerboy (7 Aug 2018)

If we are lucky it might get mentioned on Twitter but I have my doubts.


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Aug 2018)

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/events/details/9808 said:
			
		

> 100th anniversary of the Battle of Amiens
> Type: Commemorative Ceremony
> Date: August 8, 2018
> Time: 15:00 - 16:00
> ...





			
				http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/events/details/9809 said:
			
		

> Wreath-Laying Ceremony at the Le Quesnel Canadian Memorial
> Type: Wreath Laying Ceremony
> Date: August 8, 2018
> Time: 09:30 - 10:30
> ...





			
				https://www.canada.ca/en/veterans-affairs-canada/news/2018/08/public-invited-to-event-to-mark-100th-anniversary-of-canadas-hundred-days-and-the-battle-of-amiens.html said:
			
		

> Public invited to event to mark 100th anniversary of Canada’s Hundred Days and the Battle of Amiens
> From: Veterans Affairs Canada
> 
> News release
> ...


----------



## Altair (7 Aug 2018)

thank you.


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Aug 2018)

I was aware of the first two events, but the one in Quebec City comes as a surprise. One wonders what is happening at the National War Memorial in Ottawa? I am willing to wait to be surprised.


----------



## Timex (7 Aug 2018)

Article in Macleans today:

https://www.macleans.ca/history/on-this-day-100-years-ago-canadian-troops-led-the-first-world-wars-final-charge/


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Aug 2018)

There will also be a ceremony in Fredericton on 29 Sep.


----------



## MarkOttawa (11 Nov 2018)

At Canadian History Channel 9 and 10 PM ET November 11:



> 100 Days To Victory
> 
> Through cinematic recreations, interviews with top historians and state-of-the-art CGI, 100 Days to Victory is a gripping account of the last 100 Days of the First World War, telling the story of how the Allied generals worked together in new ways to win the war.  Four of history’s most visionary leaders, General Arthur Currie (Canada), Marshall Ferdinand Foch (France), Field Marshal Douglas Haig (Britain) and General John Monash (Australia) came together to defeat the enemy with unprecedented teamwork and innovation. Exciting and dramatic, this docudrama from Electric Pictures and Bristow Global Media Inc. brings the men and women behind WWI’s finest multinational feat of arms vividly to life.
> https://www.history.ca/100-days-to-victory/



Whole series streaming here:
https://www.history.ca/video.html?v=1355920451751&p=1&s=da#video

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Spencer100 (11 Nov 2018)

I set the DVR.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (12 Nov 2018)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> I set the DVR.



I watched it and it wasn't bad. Some good CGI and maps showing the Allied advance; lots of film from the WW1 archives. They also explained different tactics used (e.g. rolling barrages, etc). 

Not a big budget production as they used the same locations over and over again. On the other hand authentic looking uniforms and weapons. And some realistic looking explosions (no fireballs!). 

One thing that did catch my eye was some of re-enactors were willing kilts. I thought the Commonwealth units had quit wearing kilts in the field years earlier. 

Episode 1 is being shown again in 30 minutes if anyone is interested.


----------



## mariomike (12 Nov 2018)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> One thing that did catch my eye was some of re-enactors were willing kilts. I thought the Commonwealth units had quit wearing kilts in the field years earlier.



QUOTE

Amiens - August 1918

By: Lieutenant W.G. Wurtele, M.C. (Reproduced from Pro Patria Issue No. 33, August 1977)

At the same time we established liaison with the 42nd Battalion (Royal Highlanders of Canada) on my left and this is where I first met Major C.B. Topp who was in charge of their forward troops. He was examining one of his kilted men in terrible agony. It was the result of a smoke shell falling at his feet, and the intense heat cooking the inside of his legs and crotch. His scrotum, penis and testicles were small cinders and he was not reacting to the limited amount of morphine carried by their stretcher bearers. I sent over some of our own morphine but Topp never knew whether or not he survived. I would say he did not. 
http://regimentalrogue.com/rcr_great_war/rcr_great_war_1918_amiens_wurtele.html

END QUOTE

With thanks, again, to The Regimental Rogue.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (12 Nov 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> QUOTE
> 
> Amiens - August 1918
> 
> ...



I stand corrected.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Nov 2018)

I watched the two episodes yesterday evening and this afternoon. While the producers took some liberties with the facts, they did tell the story well. After all, they are not bound by a requirement to be completely accurate.

I thought the closing segment of the second episode was particularly strong - the Germans took the example of Amiens to heart, while the British and French prepared to fight a static war - perhaps even in the trenches - again. To coin an unoriginal phrase: blitzkrieg versus sitskrieg.


----------

